# March POTM/TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Send in your entries for March!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Hooray! Thanks for doing this, bmlbytes.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i am going to offer up a Kaldnes reactor in either the small or medium size(winners choice) shipped as a prize for March

Bml can decide which category it will be given too


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't decide what pic to submit


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

bml, I sent mine a while ago... Did you get it? And awesome, thanks for doing it!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

bml- don't forget mine this month


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...i sent in my entry for POTM....not a great pic ; but i kinda like it..


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> ok...i sent in my entry for POTM....not a great pic ; but i kinda like it..


Woah! Now this should be interesting


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

lohachata said:


> ok...i sent in my entry for POTM....not a great pic ; but i kinda like it..


It's going to be an empty tank with beautiful air isn't it?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have 3 cans of smoked silver salmon up for grabs this month. Bml picks which prize goes to each category. This stuff is no joke!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

obs.....you ain't never seen such sexy air in all your live long days...
i am a terrible photographer ; but every now and then i take one that i like...not that it is good ; but just that i like it...sometimes weird stuff appeals to me...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha loha, that happens to all of us. And grogan+arch, awesome!  Can't wait for the contest!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i am a terrible photographer ; but every now and then i take one that i like...not that it is good



+1

AMEN Brother!!!!

Every now and again even a blind squirrel finds a nut!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Another thank you to phylergirl for last month's prize. The plants were amazing!! Pictures soon to come of my redone tank (finally got that grass)


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

No problem! Pics please!! 

I'm in for both TOTM and POTM.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haven't gotten the plants you sent me in the ground yet, still growing out in the my separate tank. Came home to more discus eggs today!! Yay!! Except this time it's my turquoise blues! They paired up, now I have 2 pairs. Here's some pictures!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150617943172677&set=a.321364667676.149055.616337676&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150617928372677&set=a.321364667676.149055.616337676&type=3

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150617943137677&set=a.321364667676.149055.616337676&type=3


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, guess it's not going to work

Edit: There it goes, it's a link but it works.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ill send some in I guess


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

sent my entry.


Don't forget I will also be contributing to the POTM prize for this month.

$30 giftcard to store or restaurant of winners choice.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sent mine in, gotta get the tank photo in tomorrow


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

I sent one for POTM!! I hope it sent right.. when does voting usually start?


----------



## Humanzombie12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Uh oh is it to late?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

When is voting?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geez... it looks like whoever was doing the POTM and TOTM has jumped ship..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Where has bmlb been lately??


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Bmlbytes was on today. Probably just putting it all together.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I still don't know if he got my picture...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Now ur taking pics of plants? Maybe u should get a friend..human that is.[/URL]


Hahahahahahaha clicked on one of your fb links. Your friends sound like mine lol


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

i sent mine to bml I really hope he decides to use it as an entry!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess March POTM is gonna end up being April POTM


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Looks like that might be the case. Kind of worried about bml! bml here my cry! Are you okay??????????????????


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he's been on today.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm on right now. I'm posting the POTM right now.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

yayayaya! So glad you are okay! It will be a good one I know


----------

